# MSC Zion Tandem (2009) suspension setup and care



## Spudmeister5 (Jul 21, 2017)

My wife and I bought our first tandem about a year ago (MSC Zion tandem from 2009). Coming from riding fully rigid bikes, I don't have much experience with fullys (let alone tandems). I'm curious if anyone else has an MSC Zion and has ideas on how to best set things up and care for it. 
-It has a rochshox monarch rear shock (at a hair under max pressure it still gives 30% sag :/) (we're about 350lbs) The rear has too leverage ratios: 120mm and 150mm travel. We can't get past 30% on 120mm setting... so 150mm is a non-starter...
-It has MSC star free ride 180mm travel (adjustable) front fork (which I have never found a manual for) which probably has never been serviced.

All in all, we feel like the front has a ton of stiction and the rear is way too plush. Thoughts? I suppose one option is to get newer components... but new stuff is expensive.


----------



## laksboy (Sep 4, 2007)

Did you ever get this bike sorted out?
How did you find this bike and get a hold of it?
I just took a look at the current offering (MPS2) and it looks pretty sweet.

I have an old ECDM and really want a new FS tandem but with more suspension. This bike seems that it might be a good option.


----------



## Spudmeister5 (Jul 21, 2017)

Well, right now I'm living in France. I found it used looking on troc-velo.com. I haven't gotten it sorted out yet, I'm going to try taking the suspension to local shop and getting them serviced, hopefully that helps the stiction in front, and I might just add the max number of spacers allowd inside the monarch to keep it tame. On the off chance you're anywhere near Geneva, you're welcome to try it out. I might even consider selling it.


----------

